# Insulation for walls in South Florida



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insulation works in all climates.

Unfaced fiberglass is probably your most readily available insulation and will work just fine.

Get the high density version.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Why was the insulation wet?

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Unless your whole house is under ground then it should be insulated.
How else would you keep cold air in and hot air out in the summer.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Amber: If you run air conditioning and have a vapor barrier on the inside of your walls (plastic sheathing, visqueen, poly) you may have wet insulation because the moist outside air has been condensing on the poly (poly is cold when you run the A/C). That is a huge problem sometimes, and it may be wise to investigate your whole house for wet insulation. If everywhere else is dry, then look for some kind of leak in the present area. If the whole house is wet, you've got some real work to do to pull the poly (if that is the problem; get expert help if the whole house is wet).


----------

